# The celebration begins



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

A 2005 Opus X Scorpio and a generous pour of Macallan 18. The cigar had a free pre light draw and produced copious smoke on the light. Cedar, white pepper and light coffee flavors at first.

To be continued..............................


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Jelous...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Jealous +1. Mnnnnmnnnnnnn.:dr:dr:dr:hungry:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

I'm drooling!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

As time goes on, the stick is going strong. I find it to be full flavoered with full body but medium strength and very retrohale friendly. Cedar is prodominent and it exhibits the character of a 5 year old puro from Fuente. It's delicious

FYI, The Mac 18 is too complex for this cigar and is overpowering it's mellowness, I am switching to Balvenie Doublewood. Also, I took the bands off and two chunks of wrapper came off too.Not happy, but it's still delicious


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

So I take it you got the job, Scott? Congrats!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> So I take it you got the job, Scott? Congrats!


Ditto Scott
Is this what we are celebrating Bro? 'm smoking with ya if it is, :fish2:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

My phone died so no more pics but I had the pleasure of speaking with Don (HerfNturf) throughout the majority of the second half of the stick and it was great. Paired with the doublewood i feel the nuancces are more easily pronounced as they are not overpowered. Cedar, espresso and leather at this point are dominant. The cigar kicked up a notch in the strength category and is smoking great. I think the doublewood pairing was spot on and am happy about the decision. Ill be heading to bed after this to celebrate with the wife so good night my friends..........and thank you again.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Ditto Scott
> Is this what we are celebrating Bro? 'm smoking with ya if it is, :fish2:


Yes it is Dave, I'm in!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

scottw said:


> Yes it is Dave, I'm in!


Oh good that's :lock1: great Scott. WTG Bro!!


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been watching this play out. Although, I'm new to the forum (relatively speaking), congratulations. I've had a couple X's with the Balvenie doublewood. It's a great thing with which to pair up! Again, congrats. -Jamie


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

congrats Scott


Those Damn AF bands are always a bitch to get off


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Scott. Your wife just left here and mentioned something about a celebratory oral encounter. She and I are both very happy about your new-found engagement and we both hope that you won't mind ours.

Much love.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I........I........dunno what to say to that :shocked:

Congrats on the job though Scott, & glad you enjoyed your smoke/drink!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> I........I........dunno what to say to that :shocked:
> 
> Congrats on the job though Scott, & glad you enjoyed your smoke/drink!


Don & Scott's wife have joined a choir it seems and she is going home to sing for Scott. That's my take on it anyway. Simple really. :yo:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Don & Scott's wife have joined a choir it seems and she is going home to sing for Scott. That's my take on it anyway. Simple really. :yo:


Oooooooooo :eyebrows:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Oooooooooo :eyebrows:


Humm smoking is oral I suppose :yo:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Fellatio...Oops this isn't the word game thread:yo:?

Congrats Scott!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

scottw said:


> Ill be heading to bed after this to celebrate with the wife so good night my friends..........and thank you again.


Lol, this thread has taken a turn for the worse. It's Scott's fault though ^^^^^


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

congrats on the new positions man.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Lol, this thread has taken a turn for the worse. It's Scott's fault though ^^^^^


Yeah the only turn for the worse was we drank a ton of Sake with dinner and when I got upstairs, the Mrs. was passed out. By the way Don, you suck.:smile:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

What no review/picutes of the smoking wife? 

Just kidding congrats on the job.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Congrats on the new job, and on the celebratory smoke. I too hope to be enjoying a celebratory smoke here in the coming weeks.

J


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats on the new job Scott. From the sounds of it on the other thread, it should be an awesome change.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

scottw said:


> Yeah the only turn for the worse was *we drank a ton of Sake with dinner and when I got upstairs, the Mrs. was passed out. By the way Don, you suck.*:smile:


Got to love this place---congrats on your accomplishments....:behindsofa:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry I'm late to the party but CONGRATS, Scott!!! :dude:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Humm smoking is oral I suppose :yo:


I see your inuendo and raise you some Freud ... "sometimes a cigar is just a cigar" ... ??? lol


----------

